# LifeXmd



## creekrat (Aug 30, 2013)

LifeXmd Hormone Optimization Center is Proud to extend it's services to the members here.  Many of you know me from around but I recently teamed up with the owner of this clinic and with the permission of board administrators are offering our services.  If you think you may be in need of HRT or are looking for an alternative to what you currently have then let me know.  


All hormones are custom compounded and prescribed only for medical necessity.  At LifeXmd we aim to get all of your hormones not to average, but to optimal levels.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome aboard CR.  I look forward to hear more about your service.


----------



## juuced (Aug 30, 2013)

yes welcome.   I am eager to hear more about your company in the future.

good luck !


----------



## 69nites (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome        .


----------



## j2048b (Aug 31, 2013)

Welcome! Now five me all that test on the cheap yo! Muhahahah

Seriously tho, ive chatted with one of the main guys, if not the main guy, and he was pretty cool! Ull be in good hands!


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 2, 2013)

Welcome.  I am currently searching for a replacement for my current HRT provider....


----------



## djt248 (Sep 10, 2013)

I recently ditched my TRT doc. He was an f*****g idiot. I still feel the same way. It's like I never even started the program. Very much interested in your services.


----------



## creekrat (Sep 10, 2013)

We at LifeXMD aim to help you treat yourself and get you to optimal levels.  Most doctors stop when you get to average. Average is not optimal.


----------

